# the smitten kitten



## terri (Aug 4, 2004)

I am SO happy I decided to take this darkroom class.   Every hour I spend in there is a total gift.    :love:   I am always stunned to glance at the clock and see 2 hours have passed in what I could swear was a 20-minute time span.  

I am sometimes unnerved by appreciating how much I have to learn.   Growing up in our McDonald's society makes me impatient for the time when I can select my negative and have a perfect print within an hour.      Practicing patience becomes part of the artistic process.   

I am in renewed awe of Ansel Adams, too.   I am very humbled when I look over his body of work.   I wish I'd had this class behind me when the Atlanta High Museum showcased his work last year.   Even though I enjoyed it immensely, I think having my own darkroom foibles in mind would have enhanced the show for me.   Maybe not.    

Only 2 more classes to go.   Tonight after critique there will be some discussion about building a home darkroom, although I know my husband has his own theories on that.   That will be the next endeavor.   I can rent time at the school once class is over, but it's a shared facility, of course.   Me no like sharing.    :x   I want to try something other than D-76, thanks.

Ah....it somehow completes the cycle for me....I can go out on a shoot (one of the happiest things to do), and now I can develop my film and make a print (even though I'm pretty crappy, I usually print too dark, but thank god the negs are still decent).        For me, knowing how to put it _all _out there, from start to finish, is the essence of what being a photographer is all about.   Or, I think I still aspire to be a photographer....it's what I am working towards.   I still perceive it as a goal to attain.   I'm not there yet.   

But this has helped a lot, in a sense of progression.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 4, 2004)

Ahhh the circle is complete and your self sufficent with your photography  Im sooo jealous :!:


----------



## oriecat (Aug 4, 2004)

Terri, it makes me happy to read this post.  I am so glad that your darkroom experience has turned out to be everything we thought it would (at least I hope it has been!)  

The patience is hard.  I have trouble with that myself.  I get tired of trying to get the perfect print and then I just move on to another one.  It's bad.  :|


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 4, 2004)

Are you going to take more class or build your own darkroom?


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2004)

Hee, I knew you'd get me, Miss Orie.       The thing about the perfect print is subjective, of course.   I took stuff in for critique tonight that I thought was crap.   I thought it was too dark and that I had a too-bright area.....but the instructor pointed out all that was right about it, and the class in general made me feel better about it.  I see I was being too harsh.   I have a really nice group of people in my class.   It's almost like you guys are there.    :love: 

We will always be our own harshest critics.    :crazy: 

Jeff, I reeeeally want to build my own darkroom.   I think I cleared a mental hurdle tonight because, see, I've been thinking my house is a terrible design for it.   No basement, no tub in the laundry room (which is too close to the garage and no place I'd put an expensive enlarger, anyway).   BUT - during the discussion tonight it occured to me that while running water is nirvana in a perfect darkroom, all I really need is the space, and to able to block light.   I have an empty north-facing room with one large window.  It's one of those dim rooms, even on a bright day, no sun ever pours through the windows.    No reason in the world I can't put my stuff in there, and just line up the trays when I'm ready to work, install the safelight, and just carry prints to the kitchen sink for the final wash when I'm done.   

I already load my film on the reel at home, using a changing bag, and can develop film in the kitchen.   

I want to go for it!!   Sadly I am newly unemployed and getting an enlarger right now isn't in the cards.    :cry: 

The next class sounds fun: B&W Lab, where there are no lectures, just a solid 2.5 hours each week in the darkroom with an instructor there for pointers.   I am assuming it would be hard to give up on a print when someone is right there to help you think it through.   :idea:  I'd love it - but again, I'm unemployed and will probably have to pass.   Dammit.    :x  

Why couldn't I have been born rich instead of possessed????    :twisted:


----------



## Karalee (Aug 4, 2004)

Dont let the north facing room get you in the end :!: Im sure you could wash your prints in the kitchen 

What you said is right though, we are our own critics unfortunately, I guess thats why its a good thing this place is around


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, Karalee, shutting out the window light is going to be crucial.....maybe that's why some people prefer using a large closet!    

But I'm excited to get it going because I'm convinced it's doable.


----------

